# Weisacres babies 2021



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)

here is my first baby of this year.
Single doeling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

She’s beautiful!!😘


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She's a very cute little doeling. Congrats.


----------



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)

She is so tiny, only 3.3 lbs


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! What a little sweetie! I love how she stands there with her jacket on. 💕


----------



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)

The night she was born, of course I was sick, not really sure if I was gonna be able to help if needed. I woke up about 2am heard Casper complaining and then I heard a baby cry. Checking the goat Cam I saw Casper pawing at the baby rolling her over and over again. Scared me wide awake(forgot I was sick) and I ran out to the pen to see what was going on. The baby was cold and wet not moving, I brought her into the house warmed and dried her, found a sweater for her, it was 24 degrees and windy. Took her back out and Casper was a great Mom nursing her and caring for her. I think maybe Casper was just trying to get her baby girl up and nursing when she was rolling her around.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m so glad you heard them in your sleep! My gosh, that was close! Double congratulations!


----------



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks, yeah I think it might have been a poor outcome if I had slept through the night. I haven't got a name for the new one yet. She's doing great started bouncing around and I've seen her nursing on both sides of mom.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So glad that the baby was okay. She sure is cute. How about Roly Poly since her mamma thought that was the best thing to do with her! 😅


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Aw, she’s super cute!! Haha, I also think Roly Poly would be a good name! 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank goodness you heard that baby cry! She is adorable! Good job! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)

Wendy had twins buck/doe. I had to help a little bit the buck was first born head only. I was able to locate the two hooves quickly they were right on either side of the baby's neck coming out next. Grabbed them and Wendy's next push, I pulled gently and out he came. Doe followed minutes later no problem.

Buck









Doe


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good job! ADORABLE TWINS! 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Awesome job assisting and gorgeous kids! 🥰


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on the birth of those adorable twins. Great assist getting the first born delivered.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute congrats.


----------



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)

My doe Carly had triplets, breach doeling first, followed by two bucklings. First boy head only with the front legs bent over backwards. The next boy came head and one leg with the other leg in a weird twist under him. I started a different thread in health & wellness asking for any help about the boys


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, that must have been so hard. Congratulations on getting them all out alive!!!
I hope their legs will straighten out soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)

Carly and her doeling


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What a great mama/baby pic. Such beautiful goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)

Yay, Sassy had her babies, triplets - 1st breach buck(brown), then 2 correctly positioned does (black and white) and of course she decided to do all this at 4am😴
I'll post a couple of pics later, internet connection is poor connection won't let me post pics now 😕


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Awe! So Fluffy!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are SO CUTE! My kids are a little over a month old and I already miss when they were that little!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such tiny little things! So cute!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Look at those ADORABLE roly.poly babies! Soooo cute! Snuggle bunnies! 💖


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

weisacres said:


> here is my first baby of this year.
> Single doeling
> View attachment 206801


Beautiful little girl!! Her colors are amazing! Congrats! 🎉🎈🎊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Adorable!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🥰


----------

